# must be stroked along the length of the bore (mecánica)



## nixcalo

Hola a todos.. estoy traduciendo un manual de uso de una máquina rectificadora (honing machine). El caso es que no estoy del todo familiarizado con los términos utilizados, y lo estoy pasando bastante mal.

Concretamente me aparece muchas veces el término stroke, tanto como verbo como sustantivo. En teoría como sustantivo, y dentro de este concepto, stroke=carrera, así que supongo que siendo coherentes, stroke speed= velocidad de carrera.

Pero qué pasa en frases donde aparece como verbo, como por ejemplo...

*The hone must be stroked along the length of the bore in order to refinish the bore uniformly.
*
¡Demonios! Mi intento, tirando de imaginación y comiéndome palabras y posiblemente el sentido, es.
*Debe rectificarse toda la longitud del calibre para que este quede restaurado de modo uniforme.

*Pero luego aparece la frase* Stroking the hone at a rate of 76 to 102 mm3 to 4 inch per second will cause the stones to wear evenly *(Si la velocidad de rectificación se encuentra entre 76 y 102 mm3 y 4 pulg por segundo, las piedras se desgastarán por igual.)
E incluso* The honing head will start rotating and stroking *(El cabezal de rectificación comenzará a rotar y avanzar.)
Y me dan ganas de llorar, porque me creo que estoy destrozando el sentido de stroking... ¡ni siquiera sé si es avanzar, golpear, recorrer, alisar o qué!

Me salvaríais la vida si me dierais una indicación de cómo traducir "stroke" como verbo que valiera para los tres casos (o cada uno por separado, vamos)... vamos, ¡os invitaba a cañas y pinchos! Y es bastante urgente, debo entregar esta tarde... y voy fatal.

Nixcalo


----------



## Hakuna Matata

nixcalo said:


> *The hone must be stroked along the length of the bore in order to refinish the bore uniformly.
> *
> ¡Demonios! Mi intento, tirando de imaginación y comiéndome palabras y posiblemente el sentido, es.
> *Debe rectificarse toda la longitud del calibre para que este quede restaurado de modo uniforme.*


 Hola Nixcalo, creo que tu traducción es buena en el sentido de que recoge la información que se pretende transmitir. 
Habría que ver de qué se está hablando exactamente, pero _calibre_ no me parece muy universal para *bore*. Quizás _orificio_ funcione mejor. Repito, hay que ver el contexto. _Restaurado_ puede funcionar, o quizás también _rectificado_.



nixcalo said:


> Pero luego aparece la frase* Stroking the hone at a rate of 76 to 102 mm3 to 4 inch per second will cause the stones to wear evenly *(Si la velocidad de rectificación se encuentra entre 76 y 102 mm3 y 4 pulg por segundo, las piedras se desgastarán por igual.)


Aquí tiene un problema tipográfico. El original debería decir *at a rate of 76 to 102 mm/ 3 to 4 inch per second*, o bien *at a rate of 76 to 102 mm or 3 to 4 inch per second*....
Yo interpreto que se está refiriendo a la _velocidad de avance_ del cabezal rectificador.


nixcalo said:


> E incluso* The honing head will start rotating and stroking *(El cabezal de rectificación comenzará a rotar y avanzar.)


De nuevo, creo que el sentido es precisamente el de _avanzar_, como propones. 

Veo que no tienes mucho tiempo e incluso es probable que ya lo hayas entregado, pero espera también alguna otra respuesta... just in case...


----------



## sapocancionero

Entiendo que estás hablando de una máquina que afila, que le da filo a una cuchilla o algo. En ese contexto "stroke" sería el movimiento que hace la cuchilla cuando mueve de la punta hacia el centro, o desde el centro hacia la punta. Es un movimiento suave, como una caricia, que no aplica presión, como "deslizar", recorrer". Es el movimiento que hacés cuando afilas un cuchillo con una chaira. ¡¡¡Espero que te sirva!!!


----------



## rodelu2

*The hone must be stroked along the length of the bore in order to refinish the bore uniformly.* "Hone" es la herramienta de corte o más bien de bruñido; en realidad es una piedra. "Stroked" se refiere a que la herramienta se pasea hacia arriba y hacia abajo repetidamente por el interior del "bore", posiblemente sea el *cilindro* de un motor.
*The honing head will start rotating and stroking* El cabezal de rectificación comenzará a girar y a recorrer hacia arriba y hacia abajo el interior del cilindro. Suena a demasiadas palabras para "stroke" pero no se me ocurre otra cosa.
Sea el cilindro de un motor o el interior de un buje de algo que no es un motor, la palabra siempre es "bore".


----------



## k-in-sc

You can't do anything with "carrera" there?
The OP's deadline was two days ago...


----------



## nixcalo

Gracias a todos, chicos. La palabra que quiere el cliente para bore es "calibre", porque sí, estamos hablando de rectificar cilindros. ¿Entonces estáis de acuerdo que *stroke speed *sería *velocidad de carrera*? Y K-in-SC, I don't understand what you mean...


----------



## sapocancionero

Yo creo que sería "velocidad de movimiento", o "velocidad de avance", porque en Argentina la palabra Carrera tiene la connotación de una competencia. ¡¡Saludos!!


----------



## k-in-sc

k-in-sc said:


> The OP's deadline was two days ago ...





nixcalo said:


> Y K-in-SC, I don't understand what you mean...





nixcalo said:


> [6th September 2013, 9:08 AM]... es bastante urgente, debo entregar *esta tarde*... y voy fatal.





sapocancionero said:


> en Argentina la palabra Carrera tiene la connotación de una competencia.


"Carrera" means a lot of things.*
carrera *
*8.* (Mec)[de émbolo] *stroke*; [de válvula] lift 
*carrera ascendente * upstroke 
*carrera descendente * downstroke


----------



## sapocancionero

Oh, thanks, k-in-sc. I didn't know that!!


----------



## rodelu2

k-in-sc said:


> You can't do anything with "carrera" there?
> The OP's deadline was two days ago ...


Carrera is perfect for "stroke" but you cannot make it into a verb. In engine terminology "recorrido" is right for "piston stroke" so you could say "la herramienta recorre...".


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Por si te sirve.
Honing machine, Máquina para bruñir o Rectificadora de acabado.
Hone, Herramienta de rectificar, bruñir, esmerilar o pulir, puede ser de varios tipos y se suele acabar con piedra.
Stroke, en este caso es carrera, avance o recorrido de la herramienta de rectificado.
Bore, Agujero o cilindro, o la medida del cilindro (calibre) a rectificar.
Honing head, cabezal de rectificado (quizás sea suficiente llamarlo Mandril).
Ahora como yo entiendo las frases que has colocado.
_-The hone must be stroked along the length of the bore in order to refinish the bore uniformly._
El bruñidor deberá avanzar a lo largo del cilindro para rectificarlo uniformemente.

-_Stroking the hone at a rate of 76 to 102 mm 3 to 4 inch per second will cause the stones to wear evenly._
Una cadencia de avance entre 76 a 102 mm, 3 a 4 pulgadas por segundo hará que el pulido sea uniforme.

-_The honing head will start rotating and stroking_.
El cabezal rectificador  iniciará el giro y avance.
Es como yo lo entiendo pero consúltalo con los mecánicos para ver qué les parece. Un saludo.

Nota de la moderadora: No se permiten enlaces a Youtube, ver reglas.


----------



## rodelu2

nixcalo said:


> Gracias a todos, chicos. La palabra que quiere el cliente para bore es "calibre", porque sí, estamos hablando de rectificar cilindros. Entonces estáis de acuerdo que *stroke speed *sería *velocidad de carrera*? Y K-in-SC, I don't understand what you mean...



Just for the record, el cliente está equivocado; "calibre" es una dimensión, sea del caño de un arma de fuego o del interior de un cilindro de motor. "Calibre" va a compañado de un número que puede indicar diámetro o como en los calibres de escopeta toda una serie de números convencionales. El "bore" de tu caso no es una magnitud sino una figura geométrica.


----------

